# one normal and one bent ear



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

I got a 12 week old and lately her ears are not going to same way. Its been the left ear is down and floppy and the right is bent back. I know there can be other things to worry about but I just wondering if it'll get back to being floppy or is it possibly that shes sleepin on her right side and making it bend. Just didn't want it to be stuck like that.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Puppies go through awkward ear stages while they are growing. Sometimes they stay goofy and other times they will be "normal".
Even if they stay goofy, it just adds personality to the dog.


----------



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

yea I dont mind a change i just hope they both will be the same.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

I understand. My first dog had one ear flop forward and the other one in a different position. It bugged me at first, but I got used to it.
I know when puppies are young (not sure the age) you can tape their ears to the position you would like them to be in. Other members will be more helpful about taping ears. In the mean time, you could search old posts about taping ears and see if you come across anything helpful.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats what cropping is about!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

it might just be an awkward growing phase. might grow out of it.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

During teething and major growth spurts ears can do funky strange things. Sometimes they never do end up sitting correctly and other times they are perfect when it is all over LOL.

The shape or the ear and it's set doesn't at all effect the performance or working ability of the dog so it isn't a big deal.

In UKC if you are showing less than perfect ears is a fault however there are plenty of CH and even GRCH with less than perfect ears. It is only one small part of the dog

If it bothers you that much you can either glue or tape them to help, but you would have to start asap and keep doing it until the pup is done teething.

How to make perfect rose prick ears

oren plakken


----------



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks for the info everyone


----------



## tonyy (Jul 11, 2007)

My boy Bruno had the same! it'll be fine.


----------



## Mara (Feb 19, 2009)

My pup had the same thing...then it seemed like she went to sleep one night, woke up the next morning and her ears were both normal!


----------



## Hols (8 mo ago)

Pitlover0718 said:


> I understand. My first dog had one ear flop forward and the other one in a different position. It bugged me at first, but I got used to it.
> I know when puppies are young (not sure the age) you can tape their ears to the position you would like them to be in. Other members will be more helpful about taping ears. In the mean time, you could search old posts about taping ears and see if you come across anything helpful.


Love this.. bought a bully xl and was gutted when both his ears started too be different at about 13 weeks went too vet.. bought ear clearers, but now he’s 7 months he’s got one perfect ear and one stranger one.. couldn’t be more beautiful too me 😍 hope it works out for you


----------



## Hols (8 mo ago)

Hols said:


> Love this.. bought a bully xl and was gutted when both his ears started too be different at about 13 weeks went too vet.. bought ear clearers, but now he’s 7 months he’s got one perfect ear and one stranger one.. couldn’t be more beautiful too me 😍 hope it works out for you


Oh and you can get “command” tape.. but I didn’t bother .. he turned out how he was supposed too be..


----------

